# Ever not revised for an exam?



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

:lol:

My particular fave:

fork + shoe = spleen


----------



## Motor Car (Sep 14, 2004)

Beep


----------

